# Nhà thầu chuyên thi công máy lạnh âm trần ống gió 1hp, 1.5hp, 2hp cho các căn hộ, biệt thự uy tín nhất, kinh nghiệm nhất



## tinhtrieuan (12 Tháng hai 2020)

*Nhà thầu chuyên thi công máy lạnh âm trần ống gió 1hp, 1.5hp, 2hp cho các căn hộ, biệt thự uy tín nhất, kinh nghiệm nhất*
Việc lắp đặt điều hòa âm trần nối gió khá phức tạp hơn nhiều so với lắp điều hòa không khí treo tường, bởi điều hòa âm trần nối gió có kích thước lớn hơn, cồng kềnh và nặng hơn. Điều hòa âm trần ống gió phần máy được âm trong trần căn phòng, dẫn hệ ống gió lạnh trên trần. Để lắp đặt điều hòa âm trần nối ống gió, người thợ kỹ thuật phải thật chuyên nghiệp và hiểu rõ các quy trình khi lắp đặt mới đảm bảo máy có thể chạy và hoạt động bình thường, ổn định được.

Với những không gian nhỏ như phòng ngủ khoảng 15m2 khách hàng thường chọn máy ống gió công suất 1hp

Với không gian khoảng 20m2 khách hàng chọn máy công suất 1.5 hp; 30m2 dùng công suất 2hp

Hiện nay thị trường có các hãng bán máy lạnh, máy điều hoà nối ống gió các công suất nhỏ như *Daikin -  Sumikura -Reetech*. Trong đó, *Daikin* là hãng bán chạy nhất 






Máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió Daikin FDBNQ09MV1/RNQ09MV1 R410 - 1hp
Giá: 12.900.000 đ - Nhập nguyên chiếc tại TháiLan
Máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió Daikin FDBRN25DXV1V/RNV25BV1V - 1hp
Giá: 11.000.000 đ - Nhập nguyên chiếc tại Malaysia
Máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió Daikin FDBNQ13MV1/RNQ13MV1 R410
Giá: 15.050.000 đ - Nhập Thái Lan - Công suất 1.5hp
Máy lạnh giấu trần ống gió Daikin FDBRN35DXV1V/RNV35BV1V
Giá: 13.000.000 đ - Nhập Malaysia - công suất 1.5hp




Máy lạnh âm trần ống gió Sumikura ACS/APO-(H)120
Giá: 13.500.000 đ - Nhập Malaysia công suất 1.5hp


Không gian nhỏ bố trí miệng gió linear làm cho căn phòng trở nên thẩm mỹ hoàn hảo




Miệng cấp gió thổi và miệng gió hồi lắp gần nhau, gần dàn lạnh sẽ tiết kiệm nhiều chi phí hơn so với thiết kế bố trí xa
Tổng chi phí cho hệ ống gió bố trí gần khoảng  5 - 7 triệu





*Chủ đầu tư công trình cần tư vấn - thiết kế - lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần ống gió cho căn hộ chung cư, villa *

Liên hệ 
*CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH TRIỀU AN
DC : 403/38/55 TCH10 KP8 Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TPHCM
Email : info@dienlanhtrieuan.com
Điện Thoại : 028.37172899 - 028.36100330 
Hổ trợ báo giá nhanh : 0909090622 
Hotline nhận phản hồi và tư vấn lắp đặt : **0909629980 Mr Công*

*Nguồn copy : maylanhtrieuan.com/tin-tuc/Thi-cong-may-lanh-am-tran-ong-gio-1hp-15hp-2hp-cho-cac-can-ho-biet-thu-uy-tin-nhat-kinh-nghiem-nhat-592.html* ​


----------



## BAONAM1210 (16 Tháng ba 2020)

mình làm bên lạnh công nghiêp có thể hợp tác với bên bạn


----------



## thanhcongvietnamco (15 Tháng tư 2020)

quan tâm


----------

